# Crappie Now magazine



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The latest issue of Crappie Now online magazine is not available at http://www.crappienow.com 

This is a really neat publication. :thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks I just loaded the magazine to my phone now i have something to read anywhere now.


----------

